# is possible to install apache + mod_python from packages ?



## bimmo (Mar 10, 2010)

I just installed apache, python and django from package but realized I still need mod_python, how do I install this from package? I found plenty of info on installing from ports but nothing yet on packages... So far I pkg_added: apache, python and py26-django.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2010)

Install www/mod_python3?


----------

